
How did you meet your cofounder? - Prrometheus

======
Sam_Odio
Advertised for one on campus - used facebook and posted flyers all over the CS
dept.

Got 15 interested guys, picked two and spent the summer with them hacking on a
project. We lived and worked in a tiny apartment, all sleeping in the same
room. Best summer of my life.

~~~
sbraford
All sleeping in the same room?

Wow. That's "hardcore".

~~~
Sam_Odio
Yup, well there were two bedrooms, and our servers got the larger.

The room we slept in could barely fit a bunk bed and twin bed (which is what
we did). Regardless, we had such different schedules, it didn't really matter.
Usually when one person was asleep - the other two would be working.

~~~
sbraford
How did it work out?

Can you share any links?

------
russ
Our university's ACM Intercollegiate Programming Competition Team

~~~
jey
Me too! ;-)

~~~
russ
Really? What a coincidence! :P

------
jmw
Hardest programming class I could take during undergrad. Spent weeks worth of
sleepless nights hacking in a lounge working on a final projects.

I dropped out first, started a company, then came back just in time for him to
drop out and start the company we're currently working on.

~~~
ced
What class would that be?

------
danw
Got drunk in the same pub on our first day of university

------
pg
He was an undergrad at the university where I went to grad school. Though he's
only 1 year younger, there was a 2 year overlap because he got kicked out of
college for a year for not doing his classwork.

------
sharpshoot
Tried a project with one and saw we worked great together. Anyone you are not
sure of, try working with them on something and see what happens. If you are
still not sure you haven't lost out. Plus, working on stuff is quite fun.

You really need to test all aspects of the relationship with cofounders. So
deliberately acting angry to see what they do or needing help and seeing how
they respond are examples.

Spark is one thing you notice if things work out. Good luck!

------
madanella
I met one in the post office by overhearing his conversation and recognizing a
fit. Another I met through linkedin by searching for a specific skillset and a
third I met by asking a friend if he knew any good matches for my project.

------
dhouston
One at startup school '05; one was a friend of a friend I met at MIT (who then
co-founded a YC-funded company.)

------
litepost
I am actively looking for YC cofounders.

Seriously, please contact me if you are interested (in our project, what we're
doing, etc):

nathanatlitepostdotcom

[I should clarify: by "YC cofounders" I do NOT mean co-founders to apply with
me to YC. I want "YC people": cofounders who are otherwise involved, inspired
by or motivated by YC.]

------
andre
Still looking for the cofounder..

~~~
litepost
What are you building?

------
aaroniba
High school math team.

~~~
vlad
Wow. I first read that as "high school math exam."

------
nostrademons
Lived across the hall from him in college, sophomore year.

------
jamiequint
Facebook, talking about a Facebook API Ruby adapter

------
martijnengler
I know him since we were about 4 years old. ;)

------
yaacovtp
Dinner party at a friend's apt.

------
rwalker
he hired me for my first job

------
danielha
In 7th grade Algebra class.

------
dawie
I haven't, yet...

